# Eclipse konsolen output in datei umleiten



## masafu (13. Nov 2009)

Hallo 

gibt es in eclipse ein möglichkeit den output der konsole in eine datei schreiben zulassen.


Danke


----------



## ARadauer (13. Nov 2009)

Wie meinst du das jetzt?
Meinst du einfach System.out in eine File leiten?

```
System.setOut(new PrintStream(new File("c:/test.txt")));   
      System.out.println("ich geh auf die Platte");
```

Man sollte aber für solche Themen log4j verwenden...


----------



## masafu (13. Nov 2009)

Ich dachte da an eine Einstellung in Eclipse.
Das soll nur zum debug sein. Das ganze mit Pfadangabe im  Sourcecode ist nicht wirklich schön da ich das Programm unter Win, Unix/Linux und Mac testen muß.
Ich möchte das so einfach wie möglich in den Sourcen haben, am besten nur System.out.println();

Mark


----------



## bygones (13. Nov 2009)

logging framework verwenden und kein System.out.println


----------



## Wildcard (13. Nov 2009)

Kannst du in der Launch Configuration im Tab 'Commons' einstellen.


----------



## masafu (14. Nov 2009)

Danke genau das habe ich gesucht.:toll:


----------

